# Women, Do You Find "Pretty Boys" Attractive?



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Snowflake Whisperer said:


>


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Belladonne said:


>


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Snowflake Whisperer said:


>


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kyandigaru said:


> Personally, pretty boys are eye candy. They are only for bragging rights and not to be taken seriously. THIS IS JUST HOW I VIEW THEM. I can't see them getting their knuckled bruised for handling a man for disrespecting his woman. Nope, i don't see that with a REAL pretty boy. I would like to say, some pretty boys probably can be masculine and defend their loved ones. However often times, they like to avoid drama and stay "suave".


This is such a stereotype - pretty boys cares about their look as much a macho guy who works out daily at the gym . I see many skinny guys turn buff and muscular - Those guy care more about their look the the general stereotype of pretty boys . My best guy friend is a pretty boy(isfp/esfp), he does facial and pedicure with his gf and let's her paint his nails- he is pale, thin, with longish hair and always dresses really preppy- he winks and check himself out in the mirror , with all that said he's quite tough. He takes care of all his gfs and they describe him as understanding. He's also extremely protective of his friend- back in HS there was this guy who stalks me - my best guy friend would stay by my side and watch over me- he even stay at my house for a month worrying that the stalker will break in , we have no romantic feeling towards one another so you see--- pretty boys are very capable of defending whom they care for , I'm only a friend - imagine if I was his gf . But back on topic- I don't really like pretty boys unless they have a rebellious or artistic streak to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

So, Brad Pitt's considered a pretty boy, huh?











* *





Or is he...?


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Boogie man said:


> So, Brad Pitt's considered a pretty boy, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

our ideals of pretty boys is more than likely different. depending on what we think "pretty is". im willing to understand that.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Yes. In an uncontrived way. Love sensitive, feminine men. :kitteh:


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

The term " pretty boy " just turns me off right away


----------



## eulersline (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes! I love them sweet and sensitive but also strong individuals too.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> Not a woman but I do prefer "pretty boy" over more rough masculinity. I'm particularly fond of east Asian male fashion but I think that's something you like or not, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Robert Pattinson?


Ugliest Mofo on the planet. JK. I can't take this thread seriously, I'm laughing too hard.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Kavik said:


> Ugliest Mofo on the planet. JK. I can't take this thread seriously, I'm laughing too hard.


Even David Cameron doesn't know what to make of pretty boys


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Nope. Not going to say anything about why, because I'm sure someone will get super offended.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Nope. Not going to say anything about why, because I'm sure someone will get super offended.


Ah, fair dos 

Could you PM me the reasons as to why? (No worries if not - I'm just curious as to why. I suspect it might be for the same reasons as me - I'm also not particularly into them and an ENTJ).


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Even David Cameron doesn't know what to make of pretty boys


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Kavik said:


>


XD


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

_I prefer men. _


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Best Of The 'Tom Hiddleston Accidentally Groping' Meme | SMOSH


----------



## Nemurenainda (Apr 19, 2014)

Do fictional men count? No? 

Well darn.

Well, what about their actors? Because as a particularly active fan of Japanese pop culture, I tend to find myself interested in pretty boys... Especially if they are reminiscent of Final Fantasy characters. 

But I do love me a badass, so I think my definition of pretty boy is different from what some have described. If the guy has less "testosterone" than I do, then he's not gonna be very attractive in the long run.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Belladonne said:


> Even David Cameron doesn't know what to make of pretty boys


This gif is an accurate representation of my life, tbh.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not gonna vote because I'm not a woman, but yes, definitely. in fact, I find people who are not "pretty" somewhat repulsive to look at (though I'm also more likely to trust them. I don't trust attractive people)


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm not gonna vote because I'm not a woman, but yes, definitely. in fact, I find people who are not "pretty" somewhat repulsive to look at (though I'm also more likely to trust them. I don't trust attractive people)


Not everyone can look like video game/anime characters (unfortunately)!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been described as both of these depending on my hair/beard/facial hair length. 

So these terms aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe my friend was once referred to as a "pretty boy" but he is a complete racist and horrible person. I am most pleased with our relationship.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

I like both and sometimes guys can be both at once! You don't have to be attracted to it, but I dislike how much hate guys who look "pretty" and/or feminine get.

An example of both for me is this:










This guys leans more on the rugged side, definitely, but he has a cute, pretty face. XD


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, I decided not to vote since I'm not female. Plus, I don't really even know what a "pretty boy" is.

First of all, I'd like to say all men are beautiful in their own way. Skinny, fat, muscled, whatever. However, I do tend to polarize between liking two kinds of men.

The ones who are young and feminine, with no noticeable muscle definition. Literally, six-pack cut muscles kill my boner. I personally don't get the appeal, but I understand a lot of people do. I like the cute and cuddly ones, so to speak.

The ones who are old, chubby, and big-bellied. Bear-type, and may or may not have muscles.

---

On another note, some of you are complete jackasses when it comes to announcing your preference. Insinuating that someone's less of a man since they look a different way? Fuck that mentality. It only reinforces patriarchal standards by making a narrow, gender-essentialist definition of what a man should look like.

You are literally doing the gender-swapped version of, "I don't like skinny women because I don't want to date a prepubescent girl. Curves make a real woman!"


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Post in wrong thread. >.<


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I believe my friend was once referred to as a "pretty boy" but he is a complete racist and horrible person. I am most pleased with our relationship.


What is your relationship, lol?

I did once know a "pretty boy" whom everyone assumed was some kind of angel because of the way he looked, but as we got to know him he turned out to be racist and horrible, just like your friend. He is now very much an ex-friend. Lol.


----------



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nope, I prefer rough-around-the-edges, a bit scruffy, manly.


Otherwise for me, I end up as the scruffy one.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> What is your relationship, lol?
> 
> I did once know a "pretty boy" whom everyone assumed was some kind of angel because of the way he looked, but as we got to know him he turned out to be racist and horrible, just like your friend. He is now very much an ex-friend. Lol.


I think he's joking about it because I can talk to him about serious topics like Nazi Germany. He's just a guy I met last year who had a locker located near mine. That kind of humor is common among my friends.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think he's joking about it because I can talk to him about serious topics like Nazi Germany. He's just a guy I met last year who had a locker located near mine.* That kind of humor is common among my friends*.


You know who else used to have a sense of humour like that? Hitler.

In b4 Godwin's Law lol


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm with someone who reminds me of Shaggy from Scooby Doo. Not pretty, but not with a lot of masculine features, either.

I don't really like pretty _or_ rugged, but rugged manly men make me think of my grandpa or other older male figures in my life so I guess I prefer pretty.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Not everyone can look like video game/anime characters (unfortunately)!


But but...

(This is the part where I love being Asian though.)


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

No. I don't get the attraction to men based on looks it's more of how they speak or behave. There is irony there historically but meh, I figured it out.


----------



## Umiami (Apr 9, 2014)

LeoCat said:


> I am definitely more into rough perverse humor, playful pretty sharp wit and compassion in a nice rough diamond than I am symmetry. charm. I would take the phantom scars and all, for his passion, talent, raw self any day


I wonder how many guys total u have banned for their perverse humors 'n sharp wits

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Pumping Hard said:


> I wonder how many guys total u have banned for their perverse humors 'n sharp wits
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Why on earth would someone do that? 

No. I tell men to be themselves around me. I don't allow censoring I hate that shit. I tell them to be themselves so I can ascertain who they truly are. Faking being nice only brings resentment. 

Its a fucking waste of time to pretend to be someone else.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Belladonne said:


> You know who else used to have a sense of humour like that? Hitler.
> 
> In b4 Godwin's Law lol


You know who else made argument by association fallacies? Hitler. 

He actually most likely did. It's a very common tactic in wartime. Compare an enemy to other groups by common characteristics, and you can rally people against them.

Every Hitler comparison. SHUT DOWN.

"You know who else shut things down? Hitler."

Goddammit.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

LeoCat said:


> Why on earth would someone do that?
> 
> No. I tell men to be themselves around me. I don't allow censoring I hate that shit. I tell them to be themselves so I can ascertain who they truly are. Faking being nice only brings resentment.
> 
> Its a fucking waste of time to pretend to be someone else.


Reallyyyyyy weird how that's his first post. Did he make an account just to reply to you? o_0


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

LeoCat said:


> Why on earth would someone do that?
> 
> No. I tell men to be themselves around me. I don't allow censoring I hate that shit. I tell them to be themselves so I can ascertain who they truly are. Faking being nice only brings resentment.
> 
> Its a fucking waste of time to pretend to be someone else.


Nice post. Far too many women hate guys being themselves around them because to them there is this 'ideal man' and they expect men to be this way.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Pumping Hard said:


> Full of shit liar
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 I am very sorry for whatever happened to you to get you this hostile toward a woman you do not know online. I am however not lying. 

I don't allow censoring. I am very blunt and logical and obsessed with the truth. 

What happened to you man?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Pumping Hard said:


> Full of shit liar
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Two posts… nice. This is your second post ever on this forum? Way to make an impression 
@LeoCat just ignore it, its a troll or a false account or some bullshit. They'll be banned soon


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

You have me confused with someone else. Not a mod and I have used the same name for a year and a half. 

I am also not butch. I am more punk/skater chick but feminine. I say man, so men do not assume I am being flirtatious. 

Sometimes I say bro too. Its fun.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Animal said:


> Two posts… nice. This is your second post ever on this forum? Way to make an impression
> @_LeoCat_ just ignore it, its a troll or a false account or some bullshit. They'll be banned soon


Reincarnation of someone else who also used to just randomly shout abuse at people, even from the same phone *rofl*. 
Ignore.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I need pictures before I can draw any conclusions


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

When I hear pretty boy, I think Jared Leto, Johnny Depp, Brad Pitt, this sort of guy:










I don't think feminine. When people say 'manly', I think hairy old guy. 











Pretty boys are much more attractive than what I picture 'manly' to be.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty boy like Jared Leto or Jake Gyllenhall, yes. Like Justin Bieber or one direction boys, no. I'm sure there's many other types of pretty boy so idk about those.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

I was so tempted to post a pic of my ex. He has a beard & but he's a 'pretty boy'. But he's not "feminine" although maybe has feminine qualities like big eyes....

T_T ugh


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Torai said:


> You know who else made argument by association fallacies? Hitler.
> 
> He actually most likely did. It's a very common tactic in wartime. Compare an enemy to other groups by common characteristics, and you can rally people against them.
> 
> ...


It never ends, we can't escape.


----------



## ghostgirl (Apr 22, 2014)

Idk I'm in to feminine boys I guess- but not necessarily boys who act tough and spend half an hour on their hair... Does that makes sense? Maybe.

X


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't like pretty boys. I like men.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I could never pull off the pretty boy look. Not that I ever wanted to but my features are too masculine.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

monemi said:


> I don't think feminine. When people say 'manly', I think hairy old guy.


Yeah... I don't know, there's just something about the word "manly" that sounds very unattractive somehow.^^;


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> Yeah... I don't know, there's just something about the word "*manly*" that sounds very unattractive somehow.^^;


Is it the 'ly' part?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> Is it the 'ly' part?


Dunno. :tongue:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

MissyMaroon said:


> I like both and sometimes guys can be both at once! You don't have to be attracted to it, but *I dislike how much hate guys who look "pretty" and/or feminine get.*


I agree! It's okay for women to look tough and "manly" but if a man looks feminine, that is the ultimate insult ?! 

What's so bad about women?








Torai said:


> On another note, some of you are complete jackasses when it comes to announcing your preference. Insinuating that *someone's less of a man since they look a different way?* Fuck that mentality. It only reinforces patriarchal standards by making a narrow, gender-essentialist definition of what a man should look like.
> 
> You are literally doing the gender-swapped version of, "I don't like skinny women because I don't want to date a prepubescent girl. *Curves make a real woman!*"


Bless you.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Belladonne said:


> Asking on behalf of a couple of male friends of mine who both consider themselves "pretty boys" :tongue:
> 
> Obviously the definition of "pretty boy" is rather vague, so feel free to define it in your reply :happy: I think in general, though (and this is just my opinion) they tend to be considered the opposite of whatever "masculine/rugged guys" (or "manly men") are if that helps?
> 
> Thanks a bunch


"Pretty boys" in this context indicates young men who don't normally have to shave regularly, are not broad-shouldered, and are not overly muscular? Perhaps even "elven" in stature?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ponders to self where on this Pretty Boy - Manly man scale he falls on*


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

When I think of pretty boys I think of prepubescent boy bands, elves, and some anime characters. Though It could be said there is more than one kind, say older or mature versions of 'pretty boys' like the Hollywood posts. The guys pointing out the feminine guy shaming are right to do so. Males get sexist remarks and propaganda like females these days. Though, like guys, each girl has their own preference for what they think is attractive.

And you know what? Feminine or not, some guys look really good with makeup on.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I put just as attractive as manly men because thus far my type is something in the middle. I tend to be attracted to vain pretty men who also have masculine or athletic qualities...my high school bf has delicate features, can't grow a beard and had long hair when we met. Although he is no longer really my type, as he is covered in tattoos and plays in metal bands, he is technically a pretty boy that had masculine qualities.

My ESFJ ex was extremely vain and took long showers and had pretty eyes and a nice smile, I remember once when we were out some one asked him if he was a gay man!!! He was more of a hipster type I guess...he wore chuck taylors and had well groomed facial hair and actually wore a lot of red and black, and lifted weights, so he wasn't effeminate, just pretty and vain.

There also was a metrosexual ISTJ and the ESFP most recently isn't especially well dressed but he is extremely clean and groomed and yes he is sort of pretty in a masculine way.

I have dated a lot of other guys briefly, and I have never liked the bear or the mans man or whatever...they tend to be something in between.

For example I love Jared Leto, but I didn't find him sexually attractive when he played a woman in Dallas Buyers Club, but I admire him for being secure enough.in himself to do so. I like that he is pretty enough to play a woman but masculine otherwise in his real life.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Termus123 said:


> Here are some examples of *"Pretty Boys"
> 
> *
> 
> ...


If that's the case - yes on metro no on pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

BBC NEWS | UK | Feminine males 'more attractive'


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I did when I was young and stupid (e.g. jr high), but now I dig the guys that don't really care.

I think I've picked up on the fact that people who fixate on their outer appearance are compensating for vapidity and intellectual gaps. I can appreciate their aesthetic form and joke around with them, and I will definitely keep in touch if they could serve as a valuable business contact. But dating? Bleh. 

And it's not attraction as much as appreciating art - my inner dialogue be like: "dang, boy, your eyebrows are more perfectly plucked and waxed then mine are and you actually have a six pack good for you, you potentially self-centered and conceited bastard, I do _not_ want your dick in me"

And?.... Don't hate me, but I really like being the more attractive one in a relationship. It makes me feel like I have more power and am more safe - less likely to be cheated upon. I feel more appreciated and loved, and (most importantly, I think) I appreciate how chill they are! They don't feel the need to parade their good looks and nor do I ! I feel no pressure from the reasonable low-maintenance guys (the scruffy dude that expects his lady to look like Kate Moss? Ditch him.) to wear makeup and heels all the time.

If the situation was flipped, and I was a straight dude, I'm fairly confident I would take a similar stance towards frivolous silly girls with fake boobs and faker personalities. Those hoes poke holes in Trojans! And they don't know who William Faulkner is or what a 401k is. I don't need that for a life partner, homie!

It's inefficient to be so high maintenence in my opinion. It makes you socially harder to relate to and it costs a shit ton of money.

And I think a guy that's not a pretty boy is way more likely to appreciate the fact that you like buffalo wings and don't spend an exorbitant amount of cash on nail polish and hair.... stuff.


Oh.
I also thinks it's important to make it clear that it's not that I find "femininity" in men unattractive, just symptoms of excessive grooming and potential narcissism.
I'm not sure why, but it's how I am. Maybe over-time negative association with pretty boys has left me cold?
Nobody knows.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Fern said:


> I think I've picked up on the fact that people who fixate on their outer appearance are *compensating for vapidity and intellectual gaps.*
> And it's not attraction as much as appreciating art - my inner dialogue be like: "dang, boy, your eyebrows are more perfectly plucked and waxed then mine are and you actually have a six pack good for you, *you potentially self-centered and conceited bastard*, I do _not_ want your dick in me"
> 
> And?.... Don't hate me, *but I really like being the more attractive one in a relationship. It makes me feel like I have more power and am more safe - less likely to be cheated upon. I feel more appreciated and loved*, and (most importantly, I think) I appreciate how chill they are! They don't feel the need to parade their good looks and nor do I ! I feel no pressure from the reasonable low-maintenance guys (the scruffy dude that expects his lady to look like Kate Moss? Ditch him.) to wear makeup and heels all the time.
> ...


This is an interesting conversation,

Pretty boys claim that some females project their insecurities onto to them because they feel inferior in the appearance department, deep down inside all females want to look beautiful. 

Your argument is that pretty boys are insecure thus they need to groom to over compensate for something else.

Both of which are valid points, if we take this apart and apply this logic everywhere else, this is what I see.

Girls who wear heels are insecure about their height.
Girls who wear more clothes are insecure about their body image?.
Girls who work out and keep in healthy shape are insecure about their body image.
Girls who eat properly, healthily and stay in the low body fat % are insecure about their weight.
Girls who apply any form of make up is insecure about her face.

List goes on.

Now the concept of "being chill", "chill" can be identified as good as in easy going and relaxed but can also be connotated with laziness, lack of ambition, not giving a sh1t in general so I'd say theres a very thin line here.

IMO as an individual you should try and achieve all that you can achieve, treat your body well so it continues to serve you into the late future and have a unique individualistic style so others can identify you from everyone else.


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

Termus123 said:


> Here are some examples of *"Pretty Boys"
> 
> *
> 
> ...



That first guy is so, so cute!

Personally, I'm a bit anxious and scared around men who are super masculine. If they have tons of muscles, facial hair, even if they're extraverted, I'm not going to be into them. If a guy who's super ripped and masculine-looking hits on me, my first response would be to feel threatened. I'm into guys who are introverted and gentle personality-wise, and physically unthreatening. But I'm not into women, despite what some people assume when I find out I like guys that are more "pretty" than "manly".


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I think they're alright. I also kinda dig the androgynous look, and also bishonen :blushed:


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

love how equal this is, theres someone for everyone


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Bleh, 13 pages and I STILL have no idea what it means to be a pretty boy. I kinda wanted to know since most girls call me a "pretty boy," so it's interesting to hear other woman cite their stance on attractiveness. 

Either way, when I think of "pretty boy," I imagine the teenage looking boys/men who don't seem to age as quickly as their brethren. The boyish looking.

Most of the definitions girls have given on here sound more like metrosexual or prep, which to me is a little different than pretty boys. 

Pretty boys don't often have to try at being a pretty boy. It is just their genetics--it's their natural, boyish look. Preppy boys are often the extroverted, very well dressed, and highly interested in personal looks. I think of the popular boy youtubers when I think of preppy boys. Then there are the metrosexuals who are like the preps, but are more "feminine" in natural. 

That's just my perception.

Also, some say pretty boys are weak and usually won't defend their woman. Not that I care or am offended, because... well, I don't care. But I'm not that strong, physically, but I am tough mentally. I once stood up to a senior to protect some kid who was being bullied, because it's something I couldn't stand watching. I don't think ANY of that denotes someone's will power. I have a family friend who is SUPER STRANGE buff, but he won't do any strenuous work outside the gym, because he doesn't like it. Often leaves his wife to do the work. 

That part is up to personality.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

No pretty boys. I like my men with broad shoulders, sculpted biceps, strong jaws, and scruff.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ben Barnes , Gael Garcia Bernal , Alain Delon, Jared Leto , yes yes I do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

My preference is clean shaven, longish hair (but not unkempt), long eyelashes, skinny...
So...yes? My boyfriend does not look very masculine. He's skinny (not muscular) and has beautiful green eyes, long eyelashes, and shiny black hair. 

edit: I have a crush on Phil Lester, and he's not really a "pretty boy", but he's not macho. He kind of has the "scene kid" look without the annoying personality.

edit 2: And, of course, I find young Elvis Presley incredibly attractive.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

NO. 
Lol. Not at all. I like scruffy faces, slightly asymmetrical facial features, etc. 

Not a Justin Bieber kind of gal. xP


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

There are women who prefer "pretty boys", women who prefer "scruffy boys", hey – there are women who prefer women!



Just relax, "pretty boys".


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, I'm sort of a "pretty-boy" and even though I'm heterosexual I have straight man crushes on "pretty-boy" celebrities like Andrew Garfield. He's really the only one because he's such a deep, soulful, and emotional guy. All of that I admire about him.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Nope. They couldn't handle me and I couldn't handle them! XD


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Doll said:


> Yes, but I'm a lesbian, so idk if my opinion on the matter is encouraging.


Only OP will know; none of us can see who voted what.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

I think the attractive part of a pretty boy is that he has features that don't make him look too aggressive and scary. It also depends on his personality. Some pretty boys can have masculine traits and that just makes them more attractive.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

LeoCat said:


> I am kind of a bitch to pretty vain guys. I think they like to buy everyone off, giving permission to gaze at them. Then they try to mount you and keep you based on how you look because "you look good together"


I distrust the greenhouse, cultivated type of pretty boys for this. As an enneagram 3, I understand the.. calculation (how other people around reflects/should boost your value blah blah) but-- what a pain.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Pretty girl > Pretty boy lol
But it's have to do with how we perceive "pretty boy" and we picture them as not very masculine. Maybe we consider physical beauty to be more feminine.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

No - his eyebrows cannot be _threaded _+ done (i.e., waxed or arched) better than mine. This is a *direct* insult to my eyebrows, I will not tolerate it.


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

Putting aside politics and serious issues. Does he qualify as pretty boy? I don’t know. But I want to devour him.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

Flamme et Citron said:


> Putting aside politics and serious issues. Does he qualify as pretty boy? I don’t know. But I want to devour him.


To be honest, I don't like this kind of looks, his eyes look a little.... strange.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

My idea of a pretty boy (Asian):















roud:


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I like masculine guys and I don't give a fuck about how they look like as long as they're tall, fit and dominant.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Pretty boy like... Justin Bieber? No.

Something like Dylan O'brien. I guess...


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

Enxu said:


> To be honest, I don't like this kind of looks, his eyes look a little.... strange.


Is it the long eyelashes? :tongue:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

For me its a resounding yes. I love beautiful ice cold men. Not to say that I couldn't be attracted to a manly man too however. In the end an attractive man is an attractive man. Tall, reasonably fit, symmetrical features. Where he lies on the pretty boy - manly man scale is not really as important.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

Flamme et Citron said:


> Is it the long eyelashes? :tongue:


Nope, the guy in the picture I posted also have long eyelashes. its more of the shape of the eyes, it just seems a little out of place in relation to his entire facial features. Overall, it gave me an uncomfortable feeling. :blushed:


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

I feel so superficial for writing this but...

I like pretty boys, honestly. Skinny dudes with nice hair and big eyes. The Jared Letos, Olly Alexanders, Bradley Soileaus, and Kim Soo Hyuns of the world.

Maybe it's because my brain knows that a lot of XNFPs (my usual type) try to project themselves this way. Maybe it's because I find big muscles, thick necks, and facial hair kinda gross.

Either way, luckily, I'm 5'2 and petite so pretty much any guy looks manly next to me. I have a very dollish face, I will always be the "girl". Therefore I feel like I can get away with dating lots of androgynous dudes. And I do; only once have I ever dated a big buff guy. Thinking of the great times I shared with him, I feel utterly shallow writing this.

My current boyfriend dressed as a Playboy Bunny at my last Halloween party. I love that kind of courage. The ability to just forget about what other people might be thinking and have a good laugh. It shows real individualism when a guy is interested in fashion and actually enjoys shopping with me. I like guys with a good eye. Said boyfriend wears a lot of pink because it "compliments his complexion".

So yeah, overall, I tend to like pretty boys inadvertently, but the most important thing about people is their personality. Their heart, their morality, their loyalty. So while I am attracted to pretty boys mostly, I'd date anyone who exhibited a gorgeous mind.


----------



## Chicken Nugget (Jan 24, 2016)

Depends on the time of month.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Some can pull off the pretty boy look very well, so yeah, I find some of them attractive. But I don't have strict preferences over appearance. He could be a little overweight and hairy, but I still wouldn't give a shit.


----------

